# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries > Ε/Γ Ο/Γ ανοιχτού τύπου - οpen type ferries >  Θαλάσσιος Λέων [Marina di Scilla, Thalassios Leon, LCF(L) 25, LCT 825]

## Nicholas Peppas

*ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ*
(533 τοννοι)

Τον θυμοσαστε τον _Θαλασσιο Λεοντα_;  Θρυλικο Ferry boat! Πηγαινε απο τον Πειραια προς Επιδαυρο (ιδε παρα κατω ανακοινωση της 4ης Σεπτεμβριου 1962) 

19620904 Kamelia Epiros Thalassios Leon.jpg

----------


## Apostolos

Τρομερό όνομα! Καμιά φώτο???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τρομερό όνομα! Καμιά φώτο???



Δυστυχως οχι φωτογραφια. Μπορει να εχει καμμια ο _T.S.S. APOLLON_

Αλλα κοιταξτε αυτο την ωραια διαφημιση τριων σπουδαιων πλοιων του Αργοσαρωνικου απο τις 2 Σεπτεμβριου 1962

19620902 ThalLeonExprHydra.jpg

----------


## Leonardos.B

Νίκο επιτέλους το βρήκες.Προ μηνών είχα ανεβάσει οτι κατ εμέ,ο Θαλάσσιος Λέων ήταν η πρώτη παντόφλα.  Επειδή κανένας δεν απάντησε , είχα αρχίσει να ανησυχώ για την μνήμη μου (μοναδική μου δικαιολογία η μικρή , τότε , ηλικία μου).
  Εν πάσει περιπτώσει φωτό δεν εχω βρεί πουθενά.Το θυμάμαι ομως στη Αίγινα,να πιάνει απο την εξω μεριά (τότε πρέπει να ειχαν τελειώσει την κατασκευή της νέας προβλήτας του Αγ.Νικολάου).Εμφανησιακά το θυμάμαι σαν μετασκευασμένο Αγγλικό αποβατικό του πολέμου.
     Να είσαι πάντα καλά.

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Μπράβο Leonardo. Προσπαθούσα να θυμιθώ την μορφή του και η περιγραφή σου είναι αυτό που θυμάμαι και εγώ. Ηταν μία περίεργη κατασκευή και ελπίζω να βρεθεί φωτογραφικό υλικό. Nicholas δεν μπορεί να μην έχεις κάτι.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μπράβο Leonardo. Προσπαθούσα να θυμιθώ την μορφή του και η περιγραφή σου είναι αυτό που θυμάμαι και εγώ. Ηταν μία περίεργη κατασκευή και ελπίζω να βρεθεί φωτογραφικό υλικό. Nicholas δεν μπορεί να μην έχεις κάτι.



Το θυμαμαι πολυ καλα. Και θυμαμαι τωρα οτι εχω μια φωτογραφια του καθως προσεγγιζει το λιμανι της Επιδαυρου. Να δουμε που θα την βρω...  Εχω πολλες φωτογραφιες σε κουτια που εχω χρονια να τις δω

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Ευκαιρία να ξεθάψεις και άλλους θυσαυρούς Νικόλα.

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Γνωριζει κανεις φιλος αναμεσα στο Πινδος και το Πολικος ποια ειναι η παντοφλα?_

_DSCN1525.jpg_
_Φωτο Αρχειο ΟΛΠ_

----------


## Ellinis

Κρίνοντας από τη συνηπαρξη του ΠΙΝΔΟΣ και του ΠΟΛΙΚΟΣ πρέπει να μιλάμε για την περίοδο 1961-65. Αλλά την παντόφλα δεν την έχω ξαναδεί...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _Γνωριζει κανεις φιλος αναμεσα στο Πινδος και το Πολικος ποια ειναι η παντοφλα?_
> 
> _DSCN1525.jpg_
> _Φωτο Αρχειο ΟΛΠ_



*Θαλασσιος Λεων*

Για τετοιο κελεπουρι αξιζει να διακοψω την σιωπη μου. Το πορθμειο αυτο ειναι το περιφημο *Θαλασσιος Λεων* για το οποιον εχω γραψει ηδη εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=279635

Ιδου και μια απο τις πολλες διαφημισεις του, αυτη εδω της 20ης Σεπτεμβριου 1962 (που δειχνει πιθανη παρουσια του *Θαλασσιου Λεοντος*, του *Πολικου* και της *Πινδου* την ιδια μερα)

19620920 Thal Leon Pindos.jpg

Πως ηλθε το πλοιο αυτο στην Ελλαδα δεν ξερω.  Σε Ιταλικες ιστοσελιδες βλεπουμε παντως οτι το 1965 εφυγε και πηγε στην Ιταλια με το ονομα  *Marina di Scilla*   Στην ιστοσελιδα  http://khayyamsblog.blogspot.com/200...tretto-di.html γραφεται οτι το 1965 πηγε στην Μεσσηνη της Ιταλιας 




> Le sfide armatoriali, di due societ&#224; private la *Caronte S.p.A. e la Tourist Ferry Boat S.p.A.*, cominciarono parallelamente il 19 giugno 1965, giorno in cui la nave “*Marina di Scilla*” della societ&#224; Caronte, esegu&#236; il viaggio inaugurale sullo stretto di Messina, _collegando, in alternativa alle Ferrovie dello Stato, i porti di Messina e di Reggio Calabria_. Nel 1968 la Tourist ferry boat inaugur&#242; la nuova tratta Messina-Villa San Giovanni.



Επισης εδω  http://www.fuoricronaca.it/?p=63




> II primo armatore &#232; stato il napoletano Amedeo Matacena, mentre il primo traghetto privato fu _una vecchia “zattera”, velocemente riadattata alle esigenze del servizio_: la “*Marina di Scilla*”. LΆente statale ebbe il torto di non aver considerato il traffico gommato come un pericoloso concorrente, continuando a privilegiare quello rotabile. Anche se negli anni Sessanta tent&#242; di far fronte alla nuova tendenza riadattando due vecchie unit&#224; in servizio, la “Villa” e la “Messina”, con scarsi risultati per le continue avarie a cui andavano incontro. Ancora oggi, nonostante la disponibilit&#224; di tre zattere adatte al trasporto gommato, la corsa non &#232; certa: senza preavviso possono essere adibite al trasporto ferroviario di “infiammabili”.



Στην ιστοσελιδα  http://www.naviearmatori.net/gallery...?id=119&page=6
υπαρχει φωτογραφια του πλοιου (αντιγραφεται εδω)  με παραπομπη στην  http://www.naviearmatori.net/gallery...?id=119&page=6 

Marina di Scilla.jpg


Ωραιοτατη αναλυση της εταιρειας  *Caronte*  μας δινει και τα εξης σπουδαια (βλεπε εδω  http://www.naviearmatori.net/html/ve...-ita-17-0.html ) 




> *Caronte & Tourist S.p.a.*
> 
> La Caronte costituita dai Fratelli Elio e Amedeo Matacena, dal Dott Giovanni Amabile , Avv. Franco Muscar&#224; e dallΆAvv Guido Pomarici il 6 Dicembre 1963. Il 21 giugno 1965 il traghetto “*Marina di Scilla”* di _466 tsl costruito a Glasgow_ monodirezionale e con un solo portellone effettu&#242; la prima traversata Messina – Reggio Calabria trasportando solo automezzi. Fu un successo e nel 1966 a marzo venne affiancata lΆunit&#224; similare “Mazzar&#242;”. Visto il buon andamento nel 1965 vennero ordinati due traghetti ai Cantieri Cassaro di Messina, due unit&#224; di maggiori dimensioni. Contemporaneamente nellΆattesa dellΆentrata in servizio delle due nuove unit&#224; venne costituita una Societ&#224; affiliata, la “Societ&#224; Autotraghetti Messina” per la gestione di tre unit&#224; a rinforzo delle due navi gi&#224; in servizio. Nel marzo 1966 entra in servizio il traghetto “Peloritano” di 352 t.s.l. a due eliche, mentre nel luglio dello stesso anno arrivarono due unit&#224; che ricordano il disegno dei vecchi mezzi da sbarco della seconda guerra mondiale. “Regium” di 485 tsl ed il “Settebello” di 483 t.s.l costruiti entrambi nei cantieri greci di Perama. LΆesigenza di abbreviare i tempi di percorrenza di un servizio affermato sugger&#236; agli armatori la modifica della rotta che diventa Messina – Villa S. Giovanni. Sempre nel 1966 viene costituita la Societ&#224; Tourist Ferry Boat con capitale di 50 milioni di lire da Giuseppe Franza.con lΆacquisto dei traghetti “Tourist Ferry Boat Primo” e “Tourist Ferry Boat Secondo” seguito dal “Tourist Ferry Boat Terzo” nel 1969 impiegandoli nel collegamento tra Messina e Villa San Giovanni,viene istituito anche sempre dalla Tourist Ferry Boat un servizio di aliscafi tra Messina e Villa San Giovanni.
> 
> LΆobiettivo della rapidit&#224; del servizio avviene anche con lΆinserimento di due delle nuove navi, la prima “Filomena Matacena” varata nel 1967 la maggiore rapidit&#224; nelle manovre &#232; resa possibile grazie alla forma bidirezionale dello scafo , gi&#224; sperimentato con la “Peloritano”. La “Filomena” 956 t.s.l pu&#242; trasportare 14 autotreni con rimorchi oppure 96 autovetture con sistemazioni per 46 passeggeri. Il 16 dicembre 1967 viene varata la gemella “Antonio Amabile” consegnata nel febbraio 1968. Il continuo aumento del traffico convince la Compagnia ad unire le forze con la pi&#249; giovane Tourist Ferry Boat dellΆarmatore Franza anzich&#233; impegnarsi in una concorrenza inutile quanto dannosa per entrambe. Si provvede ad eliminare le unit&#224; pi&#249; vecchie gi&#224; nel 1969 il “Settebello” venne venduto ad Agostino Lauro ed utilizzato tra Pozzuoli ed Ischia. _Nel 1971 la “Marina di Scilla” venne alienata_ e nel 1972 il “Mazzar&#242;” venne venduta alla Offshore Italia e trasformata in pontone semovente. Nel 1974 la “Regium” e “Peloritano” vennero cedute a Benito Buono di Ischia. Sempre nel 1974 venne varata a Napoli la “Caronte” la prima bidirezionale a due portelloni seguita dalla “Helga”.



Επισης κοιταξτε εδω

http://www.larderiaweb.it/joomla/sto...e-stretto.html
http://digilander.libero.it/adellaca...i_Messina.html
http://www.ilpontesullostretto.it/tir.htm

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το περιφημο πορθμειο  *Θαλασσιος Λεων* απο τον *T.S.S. APOLLON* εδω  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...&postcount=269

----------


## τοξοτης

Πραγματικά δυσεύρετο και ιστορικό κομμάτι.

Ψάχνοντας δε στο διαδίκτυο βρήκα μια ακόμη πολύ καλή φωτογραφία του που έχει δημοσιεύσει ο χρήστης ΣΕΙΡΙΟΣ στο < ***********.GR >

http://********************/forum/showthread.php?p=125283

και την οποία πήρε από εδώ
http://www.naviearmatori.net/gallery/viewimage.php?id=80371



και σε μεγένθυση

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστω  τους φιλους Nicholas και Τοξοτη  για τα ομορφα ιστορικα     ντοκουμεντα  που μας χαρισαν  τα οποια εδωσαν την απαντηση  στην ερωτηση μου.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ευχαριστουμε τους καλους φιλους Nicholas Peppas & τοξοτης για τις ιστορικες ανακαλυψεις που μονο αυτοι ξερουν και βεβαια το μεγαλο ιταλικο site Navi E Armatori του φιλου απο την ischia ,και πλοιαρχου, Εustachio Patalano

----------


## Leonardos.B

Νίκο Πέππα,"Τοξότη¨", TSS ΑPOLLON"
Να είστε πάντα καλά.  Η συμβολή σας στο θέμα του "Θαλάσσιου Λέοντα",είναι μεγάλη για δύο λόγους.  α)Ανθρωποι σαν κι εσάς δημιουργούν την ιστορία της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας
                                   β)Πρίν απο αρκετούς μήνες,είχα πεί οτι θυμόμουν ως "πρώτη" παντόφλα στην Αίγινα τον Θαλάσσιο Λέοντα,και οτι μου εμοιαζε -τότε- σαν μετασκευασμένο Εγγλέζικο αποβατικό.   Μετά απο την δημοσίευση της ερευνας των προαναφερομένων,αισθάνθηκα ανακούφιση,λές και πήρα αναβολή για ταξίδι στην Τουρκία ή Ινδία (βλέπε διαλυτήρια).:lol:
   Αγαπητοί φίλοι - σύντροφοι , ευχαριστώ

   Υ/Γ Νίκο Πέππα,σε χρειαζόμαστε.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Νίκο Πέππα,"Τοξότη¨", TSS ΑPOLLON"
> Να είστε πάντα καλά.  Η συμβολή σας στο θέμα του "Θαλάσσιου Λέοντα",είναι μεγάλη για δύο λόγους.  α)Ανθρωποι σαν κι εσάς δημιουργούν την ιστορία της Ελληνικής ακτοπλοίας
>                                    β)Πρίν απο αρκετούς μήνες,είχα πεί οτι θυμόμουν ως "πρώτη" παντόφλα στην Αίγινα τον Θαλάσσιο Λέοντα,και οτι μου εμοιαζε -τότε- σαν μετασκευασμένο Εγγλέζικο αποβατικό.   Μετά απο την δημοσίευση της ερευνας των προαναφερομένων,αισθάνθηκα ανακούφιση,λές και πήρα αναβολή για ταξίδι στην Τουρκία ή Ινδία (βλέπε διαλυτήρια).:lol:
>    Αγαπητοί φίλοι - σύντροφοι , ευχαριστώ
> 
>    Υ/Γ Νίκο Πέππα,σε χρειαζόμαστε.


Εν πρωτοις θα ηθελα να ευχαριστησω ολους τους μακρινους μου φιλους για τα θερμα τους γραμματα, ιδιως τον _Leonardos.B_, τον _τοξοτης_ και τον _Ben Bruce_. Δεν αξιζει να συζητηθει δημοσια το γιατι σταματησα να γραφω για τρεις εβδομαδες, αλλα ο φιλος Αντωνης (_τοξοτης_) με επεισε να συνεχισω και ο Κωστας (_Ben Bruce)_ με συνεκινησε με το προσωπικο του γραμμα.

Την επομενη Τεταρτη και Πεμπτη θα ειμαι στην Αθηνα μετα απο τρια χρονια, αλλα, λογω οικογενειακων υποχρεωσεων, δεν ξερω ποσο ευκολο θα ηταν να βρεθουμε...  Μακαρι..

_Τοξοτης_:  Το τελευταιο μηνυμα που μας εστειλες με την ωραια ιστοσελιδα http://www.naviearmatori.net/gallery...e.php?id=80371 παρουσιαζει σπουδαια στοιχεια για τον *Θαλασσιο Λεοντα* που δεν τα ξεραμε. Φαινεται λοιπον οτι ηταν πορθμειο του 1943 και ναυπηγηθηκε απο ενα αγνωστο μου ναυπηγειο... το _A. Findlay & Co_

Τωρα ξερουμε πια οτι το πλοιο ειχε μηκος 56,7 μετρων, πλατος 11, 6 μετρων και τονναζ των 446 τοννων.

Επισης ξερουμε οτι το πορθμειο ηταν στην Ελλαδα με το ονομα *Θαλασσιος Λεων* απο τον Σεπτεμβριο 1961 μεχρι τουλαχιστον τον Φεβρουαριο 1965. 

Το πορθμειο πηρε το μεγαλοπρεπες αυτο ονομα απο το Αμερικανικο πυρηνικο υποβρυχιο *Θαλασσιος Λεων* που ειχε εντυπωσιασει ολο τον κοσμο το 1957. Ποιος ηταν ο πλοιοκτητης; Αγνωστο σε μενα.... Φαινεται παντως οτι η κατασκευη του πορθμειου αφηνε την δυνατοτητα "ανετης μετακινησεως" 200 και πανω επιβατων...  Κοιταξτε τι λεει αυτη η ανακοινωσις της 8ης Νοεμβριου 1962

19621108 ThL.jpg

Ηταν ακομη η εποχη που ειχαμε φερρυ μπωτ με αρκετα αυτοκινητα και πολλους επιβατες. Ας μην ξεχναμε επισης οτι το πορθμειο αυτο _ειχε δρομολογηθει κυριως στην γραμμη Πειραιως-Επιδαυρου_ (Μπας και ανηκε στο δημοσιο; Στον ΕΟΤ :Wink: . Θυμαμαι πολλες ανακοινωσεις της _Ελληνικης Περιηγητικης Λεσχης_ στην Επιδαυρο με το πλοιο αυτο. Εδω μια ανακοινωσις της 24ης Ιουλιου 1963.

19630724 EPL.jpg

Εγω το θυμαμαι στον Πειραια ετσι, αλλα καθαρο, ασπρο και χωρις σκουρια.

Φυσικα, εδω μια αλλη ειδηση  προς το τελος της Ελληνικης του ζωης (13 Φεβρουαριου 1965) οταν εκανε πια το δρομολογιο Πατρων−Κρυονεριου, πιθανως με τον *Σωκρατη Ιασεμιδη* και οποσδηποτε μαζι με το *Ναυπακτος*, αλλο εκπληκτικο πορθμειο της ιδιας εποχης και "οικογενειας".

19650213 Th Leon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ηταν αρχικα μεταγωγικο το *Θαλασσιος Λεων*; Βεβαιως. Η Ιταλικη ιστοσελιδα http://members.virtualtourist.com/m/tt/a7399/ μας το λεει ξεκαθαρα.




> *Catering for Cars*
> 
> The growth in the number of road vehicles crossing the straits during the 1950s was phenomenal, from just 15,155 in 1949/50 to 122,943 nine years later. However, neither the ferries nor the linkspans were ideally suited to the rapid embarkation and disembarkation of cars and lorries. And during the 1960s and early 1970s both the Sicilian motorway network and the southern section of the Autostrada del Sole, from Napoli to Reggio, were built.
> 
> The first car ferry to operate to and from Sicilia was ΅_Il Ponte_Ά, a rebuilt landing craft (LST 212) of 2455 gross tonnes, capable of carrying around 15 cars and 100 passengers. Owned by Siciliana Trasporti Marittimi of Palermo, she ran thrice weekly between Napoli and Messina from 8 June 1958 until 1964, but was not a great success.
> 
> _Then in December 1963 four doctors and lawyers in Messina and Napoli formed a new company, Caronte_, with a view to _using a pair of adapted LCTs between Villa and Messina_. *The service started up on 21 March 1965 using ΅Marina di ScillaΆ, of 466 gross tonnes, built in Glasgow in 1943 as a triple-screw LCT IV*. She was followed in March 1966 by the identical ΅Mazzar&#242;Ά. _Both vessels had a capacity of 50 vehicles and 300 passengers, and handled road traffic far more efficiently than FSΆs train ferries could._ With traffic exceeding all expectations, Caronte scoured the secondhand market for more craft and, finding none suitable, ordered two new vessels from the local Cassano shipyard in Messina. The twins ΅Filomena MatacenaΆ and ΅Antonio AmabileΆ, both of 956 gross tonnes and capable of carrying 96 cars or up to 14 HGVs with trailers, were delivered in 1967 and 1968.


_Χρησιμοποιηθηκε στην Νορμανδια_. Φυσικα υπηρχαν παρα πολλα τετοια πλοια (ιδε επι παραδειγματι http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/new10.htm) και τα λεγομενα  _Landing Craft Tank_ ειναι τα πλησιεστερα προς αυτο (συγγνωμην, υπηρετησα στον στρατο (Υλικου Πολεμου και ΚΕΕΘΑ) και δεν ξερω ολα τα ειδη πλοιων του ναυτικου). Διαβαστε εδω http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Landing_craft_tank οπου παρουσιαζονται διαφορα τετοια πλοια...  Απο αυτα, _δυο διαφορετικες ομαδες πλοιων εχουν το ιδιο μηκος_ με τον *Θαλασσιο Λεοντα*!




> *LCT Mk III specifications*
> 
> Appeared from May 1941.
> 
>     * Number built: 235
>     * Gross tonnage: 305
>     * Length: 191 ft _(58 m)_
>     * Breadth: 31 ft (9.4 m)
>     * Engine: Paxman diesel (71 with American Sterling Admiral petrol engines)
> ...


_Λοιπον ο Θαλασσιος Λεων ηταν LCT IV κατα τους Ιταλους!_ Οποιος εχει καιρο να ψαξει μπορει να βρει τον *Θαλασσιο Λεοντα* εδω  http://www.navsource.org/archives/10/18/18idx.htm

Πολυ ενδιαφερον να δειτε διαφορα μοντελα εδω  http://www.dantaylormodelworks.com/landing.htm

Επισης σ' αυτη την ιστοσελιδα http://members.multimania.co.uk/Indo...oats.html#LCT4 βρηκα ενα αλλο πιθανο πλοιο (ιδε φωτογραφια παρα κατω) αλλα ειναι πιο μικρο απο τον *Θαλασσιο Λεοντα*.

LCT 66.jpg




> LCT Mk.4 (Landing Craft Tank, Mark 4) 
> 
> This large British landing craft was the workhorse of the Navy's river transport force and saw constant use, mainly in Tonkin. They were often  referred simply as "long LCTs" as opposed to the shorter American LCT (6). Whether carrying men, vehicles and supplies during major operations  or building materials to establish new river outposts, these boats were found to be well adapted to local conditions and became very popular. Their usefulness was in fact the main drawback : the second-hand market in South-East Asia dried up rapidly as they were much sought after by civilian shipping companies and there were never enough of them. A number were operated by civilian companies in Indochina and these were often requisitioned during major operations. For use in Tonkin, their initial armament of two 20mm Oerlikon guns was typically increased to one 40mm Bofors, three 20mm Oerlikons and two 81mm mortars. By the end of the war though, LCT 9069 boasted two 75mm field guns, two 40mm Bofors, two 20mm Oerlikons, two 12.7mm machine guns and one 120mm mortar.       
> 
> LCT Mk.4 Displacement : 250 tonnes
> Length : 51.1 m
> Width : 11.8 m
> Draught : 1.5 m
> Machinery : two Paxmann-Ricardo 500 hp diesels
> ...



Επισης κοιταξτε αυτο εδω στο http://evans-experientialism.freeweb...lctfoto008.htm

LCT.JPG

και εδω  http://evans-experientialism.freeweb...lctfoto024.htm

LCT2.JPG

Τελος ιδου ενα γραμματοσημο της νησου Υερσεης (Jersey) της Μεγαλης Βρεττανιας

J1.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παρα πολυ καλη δουλεια και απο τους δυο σας για αυτο το <προιστορικο> φερυ με το απιθανο ονομα και την αλλοκοτη αλλα ακρως ενδιαφερουσα εμφανιση οπως και ιστορια

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Briskomai twra sthn Parma (suggnwmhn gia ta Fragkolebantinika alla grafw apo Italiko Mac). Milwntas me filo pou xerei ta pragmata kala, ematha oti (1) h apostash Messhnhs-San Giovanni den einai panw apo mish wra, (2) ta mikra ferry boat opws to _Marina di Scilla_ mphkan sthn grammh mono gia tria tessera xronia alla apetuxan patagwdws giati to reuma sthn Messhnh einai agrio kai den mporousan na krathsoun.

Pisteuei oti to ploio aposyrthhke to 1971 h 1972 kai poulhthhke sthn Libuh

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Πολυ χρησιμη πληροφορια απο το επι τοπου ρεπορταζ του nicholas peppas.Δεν αποκλειω να υπαρχει ακομα αυτο το πλοιο

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Nicholas.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Πολυ χρησιμη πληροφορια απο το επι τοπου ρεπορταζ του nicholas peppas.Δεν αποκλειω να υπαρχει ακομα αυτο το πλοιο


Για τα πλοια που εκαναν το δρομολογιο Μεσσηνης−Ρηγιου (Reggio, στην πραγματικοτητα San Giovanni) διαβαστε εδω http://www.clamfer.it/02_Ferrovie/01....htmεδω…  Το ονοματα Scilla και Cariddi που παρουσιαζονται στο αρθρο αυτο ειναι φυσικα τα Ιταλικα αντιστοιχα των Σκυλλα και Χαρυβδη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το σπουδαιο βιβλιο της  Rosario Cond&#242;επιβεβαιωνει ποτε ξεκινησε ο_ Θαλασσιος_ _Λ__εων_ στην Ιταλια σαν *Marina di Scilla


* 1.jpg2.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Αλλη μια ιστορικη ανακαλυψη του Nicholas Peppas για ενα πλοιο με μακρα ιστορια που απο το ονομα μαλλον δουλεψε στον κολπο της ναπολη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Briskomai twra sthn Parma (suggnwmhn gia ta Fragkolebantinika alla grafw apo Italiko Mac). Milwntas me filo pou xerei ta pragmata kala, ematha oti (1) h apostash Messhnhs-San Giovanni den einai panw apo mish wra, (2) ta mikra ferry boat opws to _Marina di Scilla_ mphkan sthn grammh mono gia tria tessera xronia alla apetuxan patagwdws giati to reuma sthn Messhnh einai agrio kai den mporousan na krathsoun.
> 
> Pisteuei oti to ploio aposyrthhke to 1971 h 1972 kai poulhthhke sthn Libuh



Στο ιδιο ταξιδι αγορασα το βιβλιο του  R. Magrini, Navi e Velieri, Agostini, Novara, 2005  απο το οποιο θα ηθελα να προσθετω κατι για τα πιο γνωστα προπολεμικα πλοια της γραμμης Μεσσηνης−Ρηγιου, τα περιφημα *Scilla e Cariddi* η ελληνιστι... *Σκυλλα και Χαρυβδη*

Scilla.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

To _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_ εγγράφει στον Πειραιά το _1962_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1894_ και έφερε _ΙΜΟ 5357719_. Και ήταν βέβαια -πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας- πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου _LCT Mk4_, ναυπηγημένο όπως ήδη έχει ειπωθεί στη Βρετανία το _1943_.

Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζουμε είναι το πως βρέθηκε στην χώρα μας. Αγοράστηκε στις αρχές των 60s κατευθείαν από το εξωτερικό ή -το πιθανότερο κατά την άποψη μου- βρισκόταν στην χώρα μας πολλά χρόνια πριν το 1962 είτε ως Φ/Γ-ΟΓ με άλλο όνομα και άλλον αριθμό νηολογίου, είτε ως αποβατικό του Π.Ν. (από αυτά που μας είχε παραχωρήσει η Βρετανία με το τέλος του πολέμου και που εκποιήθησαν στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 60) ??? Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις πάντως, πιστεύω ότι λογικά (για να μην πω σίγουρα) η μετασκευή του σε επιβατηγό φέρυ, έγινε στην χώρα μας σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο του Περάματος.

Το πρώην _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_, αναφέρεται πλέον στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως "Dead", με το όνομα _MARINA DI SCILLA_, και Ιταλική σημαία και πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία μέχρι το τέλος, αλλά με αναφερόμενο τύπο πλοίου _"Stone Carrier"_. Στο naviearmatori, εκτός από τις φωτό που έχουν παρατεθεί σε παλαιότερα ποστ, υπάρχει μία ακόμα, που δείχνει το πλοίο ως φορτηγό (Stone Carrier). Το εκπληκτικό κατά την άποψη μου, είναι ότι σε αυτή την φωτό, έχουν αφαιρεθεί οι κατασκευές που είχε ως επιβατηγό, και το βλέπουμε (τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την υπερκατασκευή) σχεδόν όπως είχε κατασκευαστεί _στην αρχική του μορφή_ το -τόσο μακρινό- 1943 ως _LCT Mk4_.

_Γιώργος Γκιβίσης_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> .........
> 
> Το πρώην _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_, αναφέρεται πλέον στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως "Dead", με το όνομα _MARINA DI SCILLA_, και Ιταλική σημαία και πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία μέχρι το τέλος, αλλά με αναφερόμενο τύπο πλοίου _"Stone Carrier"_. Στο naviearmatori, εκτός από τις φωτό που έχουν παρατεθεί σε παλαιότερα ποστ, υπάρχει μία ακόμα, που δείχνει το πλοίο ως φορτηγό (Stone Carrier). Το εκπληκτικό κατά την άποψη μου, είναι ότι σε αυτή την φωτό, έχουν αφαιρεθεί οι κατασκευές που είχε ως επιβατηγό, και το βλέπουμε (τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την υπερκατασκευή) σχεδόν όπως είχε κατασκευαστεί _στην αρχική του μορφή_ το -τόσο μακρινό- 1943 ως _LCT Mk4_.


Παρ' ολα αυτα μοιαζει πολυ με το αρχικο *Θαλασσιος Λεων*!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ε, λογικό είναι αυτό, αφού είναι το ίδιο πλοίο. Αλλά είναι μία αρκετά σπάνια περίπτωση πιστεύω, να έχει δεχθεί μετασκευή ένα πλοίο και κατόπιν να επανέρχεται σχεδόν στην αρχική του μορφή. Και πολύ περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον όταν πρόκειται για ένα ιστορικό πλοίο του Β' Παγκοσμίου πολέμου.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> To _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_ εγγράφει στον Πειραιά το _1962_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1894_ και έφερε _ΙΜΟ 5357719_. Και ήταν βέβαια -πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας- πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου _LCT Mk4_, ναυπηγημένο όπως ήδη έχει ειπωθεί στη Βρετανία το _1943_.
> 
> Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζουμε είναι το πως βρέθηκε στην χώρα μας. Αγοράστηκε στις αρχές των 60s κατευθείαν από το εξωτερικό ή -το πιθανότερο κατά την άποψη μου- βρισκόταν στην χώρα μας πολλά χρόνια πριν το 1962 είτε ως Φ/Γ-ΟΓ με άλλο όνομα και άλλον αριθμό νηολογίου, είτε ως αποβατικό του Π.Ν. (από αυτά που μας είχε παραχωρήσει η Βρετανία με το τέλος του πολέμου και που εκποιήθησαν στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 60) ??? Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις πάντως, πιστεύω ότι λογικά (για να μην πω σίγουρα) η μετασκευή του σε επιβατηγό φέρυ, έγινε στην χώρα μας σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο του Περάματος.
> 
> Το πρώην _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_, αναφέρεται πλέον στις βάσεις δεδομένων ως "Dead", με το όνομα _MARINA DI SCILLA_, και Ιταλική σημαία και πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία μέχρι το τέλος, αλλά με αναφερόμενο τύπο πλοίου _"Stone Carrier"_. Στο naviearmatori, εκτός από τις φωτό που έχουν παρατεθεί σε παλαιότερα ποστ, υπάρχει μία ακόμα, που δείχνει το πλοίο ως φορτηγό (Stone Carrier). Το εκπληκτικό κατά την άποψη μου, είναι ότι σε αυτή την φωτό, έχουν αφαιρεθεί οι κατασκευές που είχε ως επιβατηγό, και το βλέπουμε (τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά την υπερκατασκευή) σχεδόν όπως είχε κατασκευαστεί _στην αρχική του μορφή_ το -τόσο μακρινό- 1943 ως _LCT Mk4_.
> 
> _Γιώργος Γκιβίσης_


Υπαρχουν λοιπον και αλλες φωτογραφιες του Marina si Scilla.  Μια εδω http://www.maltashipphotos.com/produ...UCTCAT1=Yachts

marina di scilla berthed @ catania - 1998.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα φωτογραφία, μα πολύ περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον αυτό που διαβάζουμε στην περιγραφή : _"Converted in 1951"_. Πού άραγε, και από που να προέρχεται αυτή η σημαντική πληροφορία ???

----------


## βαγγελις ροκκος

To ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ ανηκε στον Ζακυνθινο πλοιοκτητη Διονυσιο Ζαμπαζα, που ειχε αλλα δυο φερρυ το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ και το ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΖΑΜΠΑΖΑΣ. 
Το εφερε απο το εξωτερικο και το μετασκευασε στο Περαμα. Την εποχη εκεινη γινοταν καρφιτσες το ΑΝΔΡΟΣ του Ν. Διαπουλη, και ο Δ. Ζαμπαζας αγορασε τα φινιστρινια του και τα εβαλε στο ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_ ανηκε στον Ζακυνθινο  πλοιοκτητη Διονυσιο Ζαμπαζα, που ειχε αλλα δυο φερρυ το ΖΑΚΥΝΘΟΣ ΙΙ και  το _ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΖΑΜΠΑΖΑΣ_. 
> Το εφερε απο το εξωτερικο και το μετασκευασε στο Περαμα.


Και όπως βλέπουμε στην παρακάτω ιστορική φωτό που μας ανέβασε χθες ο _Παντελής_ (pantelis2009), το _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_ (αριστερά) μετασκευάστηκε στο ναυπηγείο _Κορωναίου_ του Περάματος.

1962_Perama.jpg

Βρισκόμαστε βέβαια στο _1962_ (καθέλκυση του ΔΙΟΝΥΣΙΟΣ ΖΑΜΠΑΖΑΣ) και βλέπουμε μαζί, δίπλα - δίπλα τα δύο πλοία που ανήκαν βεβαίως και στον ίδιο πλοιοκτήτη, Διονύσιο Ζαμπάζα. Την ίδια χρονιά, _1962_, το _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_ πήρε αριθμό νηολογίου και πρωτοταξίδεψε από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά προς τα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού.   




> To _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_ εγγράφει στον Πειραιά το _1962_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1894_.....


Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζουμε, είναι τι εύρους μετασκευή έκανε τότε, πριν δρομολογηθεί, στο ναυπηγείο Κορωναίου. Μιας και όπως έχουμε δει, αναφέρεται και άλλη μετασκευή για το πλοίο έντεκα χρόνια πριν, το _1951_, για την οποία επίσης δεν γνωρίζουμε το εύρος της αλλά ούτε και που (σε ποιά χώρα) είχε γίνει.  




> .....μα πολύ περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον αυτό που διαβάζουμε στην περιγραφή : _"Converted in 1951"_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Είναι υπέροχοι οι συνδιασμοί που έγιναν απο όλους σας για να βγεί αυτό το αποτέλεσμα.
Εγώ απλά θα ήθελα να ευχαριστίσω (πάλι) το φίλο Γιώργο Φραντζή που με άφησε να τα φωτογραφίσω και να σας τα παρουσιάσω και το φίλο Γιώργο (Espresso Venezia ) που τα συνέδεσε.

----------


## Ellinis

> To _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_ εγγράφει στον Πειραιά το _1962_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1894_ και έφερε _ΙΜΟ 5357719_. Και ήταν βέβαια -πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας- πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου _LCT Mk4_, ναυπηγημένο όπως ήδη έχει ειπωθεί στη Βρετανία το _1943_.
> 
> Αυτό που δεν γνωρίζουμε είναι το πως βρέθηκε στην χώρα μας. Αγοράστηκε στις αρχές των 60s κατευθείαν από το εξωτερικό ή -το πιθανότερο κατά την άποψη μου- βρισκόταν στην χώρα μας πολλά χρόνια πριν το 1962 είτε ως Φ/Γ-ΟΓ με άλλο όνομα και άλλον αριθμό νηολογίου, είτε ως αποβατικό του Π.Ν. (από αυτά που μας είχε παραχωρήσει η Βρετανία με το τέλος του πολέμου και που εκποιήθησαν στις αρχές της δεκαετίας του 60) ??? Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις πάντως, πιστεύω ότι λογικά (για να μην πω σίγουρα) η μετασκευή του σε επιβατηγό φέρυ, έγινε στην χώρα μας σε κάποιο ναυπηγείο του Περάματος.


Βρήκα κάποια επιπλέον στοιχεία για την αρχική ταυτότητα του πλοίου. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943 στο Meadowside στη Σκωτία, από τη Motherwell Bridge Partick. Έφερε το "όνομα" LCF-25 όπου LCF σημαίνει Landing Craft Flak, δηλαδή ήταν αποβατικό που είχε μετασκευαστεί για να παρέχει αντιαεροπορική κάλυψη κατά τη διάρκεια μιας απόβασης. Μια φωτογραφία από το LCF 24:

Lcf_(4)_24_FL5979.jpg
Πηγή με επιπλέον στοιχεία για την κλάση αυτή.

Το σκάφος ύψωσε την Ελληνική σημαία τον Αύγουστο του 1961 έχοντας πουληθεί το 1960 από εταιρία της Γενεύης στους Δ.Ζαμπαζά-Δ.Τυρογαλά-Κ.Ξένο. Εκτιμώ οτι η ελβετική εταιρία ήταν μεσάζοντες και οτι το σκάφος δεν είχε μετασκευαστεί για εμπορική χρήση ως τότε. Σε αυτό τουλάχιστον με οδηγεί οτι κατά τη νηολόγηση του αναφέρεται ως πρώην LCF 25 και όχι με κάποιο άλλο ενδιάμεσο "εμπορικό" όνομα.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πολύ ενδιαφέροντα -ως συνήθως- τα στοιχεία που μας παρέθεσε ο _Ellinis_.

Και σε συνάρτηση με άλλα στοιχεία που παλαιότερα έχουν παρατεθεί στο θέμα, μπορούμε πλέον να είμαστε κατά πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό βέβαιοι ότι το πλοίο μετασκευάστηκε σε επιβατηγό στη χώρα μας. Αυτό πάντως που μου κάνει εντύπωση είναι το ότι πουλήθηκε στην Ελλάδα το 1960, ύψωσε Ελληνική σημαία το 1961, και δρομολογήθηκε από τον Πειραιά προς τα νησιά του Αργοσαρωνικού τον Αύγουστο του 1962 (σύμφωνα με δημοσιεύματα από τον τύπο της εποχής).

Να πούμε ακόμα ότι το _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_, αν και οπωσδήποτε μεγάλο και άνετο φέρρυ για την εποχή του τουλάχιστον, έμεινε μόνο λίγα χρόνια στην χώρα μας λόγω της .....παντοφλοεπέλασης των φίλων μας των Ιταλιάνων. Είναι η πρώτη από μία σειρά "παντοφλών" που την ακολούθησαν στην Ιταλία τα αμέσως επόμενα χρόνια από την πώληση της το 1965. Το 1966 οι Ιταλοί αγόρασαν τα ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΩΣΤΗΣ (GREEN SALINA) και ΕΝΩΣΙΣ (SETTEBELLO), το 1969 το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΩΣΤΗΣ ΙΙ (TOURIST FERRY BOAT TERZO), ενώ ναυπήγησαν στο Πέραμα το 1968 και 1969 αντίστοιχα τα TOURIST FERRY BOAT PRIMO και SECONDO.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να παραθέσουμε και στο θέμα του την φωτογραφία του _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_ από το λιμάνι της Αίγινας που παρουσίασε σήμερα στο φόρουμ ο φίλος CORFU.




> ψαχνωνταs στο δυαδικτιο
> 
> Ο€Ξ±Ξ½Ο„ΞΏΟ†Ξ»Ξ&#1.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ο περιφημος και αγαπητος μου Θαλασσιος Λεων...  Τα δρομολογια του.

2 Σεπτεμβριου 1962
19620902 Thalassios Leon 2.jpg

Καθημερινη, 3 Οκτωβριου 1962
19621003 Thalassios Lewn Ka0hm.jpg

Καθημερινη, 25 Ιουλιου  1963
19630725 Thalassios Leon Ka0hm.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

_"Μάρτιος 1963"_ γράφει ιδιόχειρα στο πίσω μέρος της η μικρή - ερασιτεχνική φωτό που αγόρασα την περασμένη Κυριακή από το Μοναστηράκι. Βλέπουμε βέβαια το πρώτο πλοίο ανοιχτού τύπου σε Πειραιά και Αργοσαρωνικό, το _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_. Που όμως ??? Τα βουνά στο φόντο δεν παραπέμπουν σε κάποιο νησί αλλά στην Πελοπόννησο. Μήπως στην Επίδαυρο ???

Thalassios Leon.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> _"Μάρτιος 1963"_ γράφει ιδιόχειρα στο πίσω μέρος της η μικρή - ερασιτεχνική φωτό που αγόρασα την περασμένη Κυριακή από το Μοναστηράκι. Βλέπουμε βέβαια το πρώτο πλοίο ανοιχτού τύπου σε Πειραιά και Αργοσαρωνικό, το _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_. Που όμως ??? Τα βουνά στο φόντο δεν παραπέμπουν σε κάποιο νησί αλλά στην Πελοπόννησο. Μήπως στην Επίδαυρο ???
> 
> Thalassios Leon.jpg


Νεα Επιδαυρος.  Ιδου μια φωτογραφια απο την Νeα Επιδαυρο που ανεβασα προ ετων στο θεμα *Νεραιδα*.
Νεραιδα.jpg

Επισης Καθημερινη 3 Οκτωβριου 1963
19621003 Thalassios Lewn Ka0hm.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καταπληκτικό κ. Πέππα. Ευχαριστώ για την συνδρομή. 

Άρα μπορούμε να είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι (δια της απλής συγκρίσεως) ότι στη φωτό που ανέβασα, το _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_ βρίσκεται εν έτει _1963_ στο λιμανάκι της _Νέας Επιδαύρου_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Καταπληκτικό κ. Πέππα. Ευχαριστώ για την συνδρομή. 
> 
> Άρα μπορούμε να είμαστε απόλυτα βέβαιοι (δια της απλής συγκρίσεως) ότι στη φωτό που ανέβασα, το _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_ βρίσκεται εν έτει _1963_ στο λιμανάκι της _Νέας Επιδαύρου_.


Βεβαιως, η 1962 η 1963. Το πλοιο δρομολογηθηκε σ αυτη την γραμμη στις 3 Σεπτεμβριου 1962.

19620902 Thalassios Leon 2.jpg
2 Σεπτεμβριου 1962

19620904 Kamelia Epiros Thalassios Leon.jpg
4 Σεπτεμβριου 1962, Ελευθερια

19630725 Thalassios Leon Ka0hm.jpg
25 Ιουλιου 1963, Καθημερινη

----------


## τοξοτης

> Βεβαιως, η 1962 η 1963. Το πλοιο δρομολογηθηκε σ αυτη την γραμμη στις 3 Σεπτεμβριου 1962.
> 
> 19620902 Thalassios Leon 2.jpg
> 2 Σεπτεμβριου 1962
> 
> 19620904 Kamelia Epiros Thalassios Leon.jpg
> 4 Σεπτεμβριου 1962, Ελευθερια
> 
> 19630725 Thalassios Leon Ka0hm.jpg
> 25 Ιουλιου 1963, Καθημερινη


Για μια φορά ακόμη φίλε Νίκο με άφησες άφωνο , αφΆ ενός για τη συσχέτιση της φωτογραφίας , αφΆ εταίρου για την παράθεση των δρομολογίων τα οποία επαληθεύουν τα περί της τοποθεσίας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Την πράγματι πολύτιμη παράθεση των ίδιων δρομολογίων του πλοίου, την έχει κάνει και παλαιότερα ο κ. Πέππας, και εδώ αλλά και σε άλλα θέματα, ήταν δηλαδή γνωστά στοιχεία. Γι αυτό και στο πρώτο μου ποστ, όταν ανέβασα σήμερα την φωτό, αναρωτήθηκα μήπως ήταν τραβηγμένη στην Επίδαυρο. Εξ άλλου, το ότι το 1963 το πλοίο αποδεδειγμένα πήγαινε και στην Επίδαυρο, δεν αποτελεί απόδειξη για την φωτό που ανέβασα, θα μπορούσε να ήταν και οπουδήποτε αλλού, σε κάποιο έκτακτο ταξίδι - προσέγγιση.

Προσωπικά αυτό που μου έκανε τεράστια εντύπωση και θεωρώ εκπληκτικό, ήταν που θυμήθηκε και παρέθεσε ο κ. Πέππας την φωτό με το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ, όπου φαίνεται ακριβώς η ίδια τοποθεσία και βέβαια το ίδιο βουνό στο φόντο.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Την πράγματι πολύτιμη παράθεση των ίδιων δρομολογίων του πλοίου, την έχει κάνει και παλαιότερα ο κ. Πέππας, και εδώ αλλά και σε άλλα θέματα, ήταν δηλαδή γνωστά στοιχεία. Γι αυτό και στο πρώτο μου ποστ, όταν ανέβασα σήμερα την φωτό, αναρωτήθηκα μήπως ήταν τραβηγμένη στην Επίδαυρο. Εξ άλλου, το ότι το 1963 το πλοίο αποδεδειγμένα πήγαινε και στην Επίδαυρο, δεν αποτελεί απόδειξη για την φωτό που ανέβασα, θα μπορούσε να ήταν και οπουδήποτε αλλού, σε κάποιο έκτακτο ταξίδι - προσέγγιση.
> 
> Προσωπικά αυτό που μου έκανε τεράστια εντύπωση και θεωρώ εκπληκτικό, ήταν που θυμήθηκε και παρέθεσε ο κ. Πέππας την φωτό με το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ, όπου φαίνεται ακριβώς η ίδια τοποθεσία και βέβαια το ίδιο βουνό στο φόντο.


Αγαπητέ Espresso Venezia , εκείνο που απλά είπα ήταν ότι τα δρομολόγια συνηγορούν ότι είναι η  Επίδαυρος και όχι οπουδήποτε αλλού, σε κάποιο έκτακτο ταξίδι - προσέγγιση γιατί  όπως έγραψες και εσύ < ............. ήταν που θυμήθηκε και *παρέθεσε ο κ. Πέππας την φωτό με το ΝΕΡΑΙΔΑ, όπου φαίνεται ακριβώς η ίδια τοποθεσία και βέβαια το ίδιο βουνό στο φόντο. >*

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Αγαπητέ τοξότης...... πολύ καλά κάνατε και είπατε τα όσα είπατε, αλλά σε μένα γιατί αναφερθήκατε ??? Σχολίασα τα γραφόμενα σας και δεν το κατάλαβα ??? Εγώ σχολίασα την πολύτιμη συνδρομή στο θέμα του κ. Πέππα, χωρίς την βοήθεια του οποίου προσωπικά δεν θα είχα αναγνωρίσει την τοποθεσία της Νέας Επιδαύρου. Και προσωπικά εμένα δεν με βοήθησαν καθόλου τα έντυπα με τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου εκείνης της εποχής, αλλά η αναγνώριση της τοποθεσίας.  

Και εν τέλει διαφωνούμε κάπου ??? Παρακαλώ πολύ μην κάνουμε την τρίχα τριχιά, και ας μην ψάχνουμε αφορμές για παρεξηγήσεις εντυπωσιασμού.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Αγαπητέ τοξότης...... πολύ καλά κάνατε και είπατε τα όσα είπατε, αλλά σε μένα γιατί αναφερθήκατε ??? Σχολίασα τα γραφόμενα σας και δεν το κατάλαβα ??? Εγώ σχολίασα την πολύτιμη συνδρομή στο θέμα του κ. Πέππα, χωρίς την βοήθεια του οποίου προσωπικά δεν θα είχα αναγνωρίσει την τοποθεσία της Νέας Επιδαύρου. Και προσωπικά εμένα δεν με βοήθησαν καθόλου τα έντυπα με τα δρομολόγια του πλοίου εκείνης της εποχής, αλλά η αναγνώριση της τοποθεσίας.  
> 
> Και εν τέλει διαφωνούμε κάπου ??? Παρακαλώ πολύ μην κάνουμε την τρίχα τριχιά, και ας μην ψάχνουμε αφορμές για παρεξηγήσεις εντυπωσιασμού.


Αγαπητέ μου , ούτε την τρίχα τριχιά ούτε παρεξηγήσεις εντυπωσιασμού , πίστεψέ με δε τις έχω ανάγκη.

----------


## Leonardos.B

Σωστά ολα τα προηγούμενα,μόνο που το λιμάνι είναι της Αρχαίας Επιδαύρου,που παραμένει το ιδιο (τουλάχιστον τα 30 τελευταία χρόνια που είμαι εκεί),με μοναδική διαφοροποίηση,την διαπλάτυνση της προβλήτας κατα 3 ακόμη μέτρα.Υπάρχουν και αλλες φωτογραφίες ,οπως του Ε/Γ ΑΙΓΙΝΑ εκεί.(Ενημερωτικά,το λιμάνι της Νέας Επιδαύρου,είναι κατασκευή των τελευταίων ετών,οπως φαίνεται και σε φωτογραφίες του ΙΑΣΩΝ,εκεί). Συγνώμη για το , -σχετικώς- off topic :Fat: .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> To _ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΟΣ ΛΕΩΝ_ εγγράφει στον Πειραιά το _1962_ με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 1894_ και έφερε _ΙΜΟ 5357719_. Και ήταν βέβαια -πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας- πρώην πολεμικό αποβατικό τύπου _LCT Mk4_, ναυπηγημένο όπως ήδη έχει ειπωθεί στη Βρετανία το _1943_.





> Βρήκα κάποια επιπλέον στοιχεία για την αρχική ταυτότητα του πλοίου. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1943 στο Meadowside στη Σκωτία, από τη Motherwell Bridge Partick. Έφερε το "όνομα" LCF-25 όπου LCF σημαίνει Landing Craft Flak, δηλαδή ήταν αποβατικό που είχε μετασκευαστεί για να παρέχει αντιαεροπορική κάλυψη κατά τη διάρκεια μιας απόβασης. Μια φωτογραφία από το LCF 24:
> 
> Lcf_(4)_24_FL5979.jpg
> Πηγή με επιπλέον στοιχεία για την κλάση αυτή.
> 
> Το σκάφος ύψωσε την Ελληνική σημαία τον Αύγουστο του 1961 έχοντας πουληθεί το 1960 από εταιρία της Γενεύης στους Δ.Ζαμπαζά-Δ.Τυρογαλά-Κ.Ξένο. Εκτιμώ οτι η ελβετική εταιρία ήταν μεσάζοντες και οτι το σκάφος δεν είχε μετασκευαστεί για εμπορική χρήση ως τότε. Σε αυτό τουλάχιστον με οδηγεί οτι κατά τη νηολόγηση του αναφέρεται ως πρώην LCF 25 και όχι με κάποιο άλλο ενδιάμεσο "εμπορικό" όνομα.


Για να έχουμε τα πλήρη στοιχεία του πλοίου, να πούμε ότι πριν μετασκευαστεί σε αποβατικό αντιαεροπορικής κάλυψης και μετονομαστεί σε _LCF(L)25_, ήταν το _LCT825_ (τύπου Mk4 βέβαια). Ωστόσο οι δικές μου πληροφορίες τόσο από το _uboat.net_ όσο και από τις _βάσεις δεδομένων_, αναφέρουν ως τόπο-ναυπηγείο κατασκευής του : A. Findlay (Old Kirkpatrick, Scotland, U.K.)  --  FINDLAY MARINE - GLASGOW, U.K.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να δούμε την θρυλική πρώτη παντόφλα του Αργοσαρωνικού, για πρώτη φορά και .....ανφάς, μέσα από το γκαράζ της, σε φωτογραφία - κελεπούρι (!!!) που αγόρασα σήμερα από το Μοναστηράκι.

02.jpg

Κατ' αρχάς παρατηρούμε ένα βασικό στοιχείο των πρώην αποβατικών (LCT), το πόσο χαμηλά δηλαδή βρισκόταν το δάπεδο του γκαράζ σε σχέση τουλάχιστον με τα πλαινά του πλοίου, κάτι που έχω αναφέρει και άλλες φορές στο παρελθόν. Κατόπιν, κάτι πολύ ενδιαφέρον κατά την άποψη μου που μας αποκαλύπτει η φωτό, είναι πως η πρόσβαση των επιβατών στην υπερκατασκευή δεν μπορεί να γινόταν από πλαινούς διαδρόμους αλλά μέσα από το γκαράζ.

Στις φωτογραφίες που το είχαμε δει μέχρι σήμερα, όλες εξωτερικές, φαινόντουσαν μεν οι δύο πλαινές σωσίβιες βάρκες που βρισκόντουσαν πάνω ακριβώς από τους πλαινούς διαδρόμους, αλλά προσωπικά είχα υποθέσει ότι αυτοί (οι διάδρομοι) θα είχαν "περισσότερο βάθος", θα ήταν πιό χαμηλά, δηλαδή τα πλαινά τους ανοίγματα που βλέπουμε _εδώ_ και _εδώ_, θα ήταν στο ύψος του κεφαλιού του ανθρώπινου σώματος. Κάτι όμως που η σημερινή μας ανακάλυψη σαφώς το αποκλείει. Βέβαια, αν αναλογιστούμε ότι τη εποχή που μετασκευάστηκε και δρομολογήθηκε το πλοίο στον Σαρωνικό, το 1962, όλες σχεδόν οι ελληνικές παντόφλες δεν διέθεταν πλαινούς διαδρόμους επιβίβασης, τότε δεν είναι και τόσο αξιοπερίεργο.

Τέλος, να σημειώσω ότι στην φωτογραφία διακρίνεται και ο ένας (τουλάχιστον) εκ των πλοιοκτητών του, ο Διονύσιος Ζαμπαζας (αριστερά).

----------


## Ellinis

> Στις φωτογραφίες που το είχαμε δει μέχρι σήμερα, όλες εξωτερικές, φαινόντουσαν μεν οι δύο πλαινές σωσίβιες βάρκες που βρισκόντουσαν πάνω ακριβώς από τους πλαινούς διαδρόμους, αλλά προσωπικά είχα υποθέσει ότι αυτοί (οι διάδρομοι) θα είχαν "περισσότερο βάθος", θα ήταν πιό χαμηλά, δηλαδή τα πλαινά τους ανοίγματα που βλέπουμε _εδώ_ και _εδώ_, θα ήταν στο ύψος του κεφαλιού του ανθρώπινου σώματος. Κάτι όμως που η σημερινή μας ανακάλυψη σαφώς το αποκλείει. Βέβαια, αν αναλογιστούμε ότι τη εποχή που μετασκευάστηκε και δρομολογήθηκε το πλοίο στον Σαρωνικό, το 1962, όλες σχεδόν οι ελληνικές παντόφλες δεν διέθεταν πλαινούς διαδρόμους επιβίβασης, τότε δεν είναι και τόσο αξιοπερίεργο.
> 
> Τέλος, να σημειώσω ότι στην φωτογραφία διακρίνεται και ο ένας (τουλάχιστον) εκ των πλοιοκτητών του, ο Διονύσιος Ζαμπαζας (αριστερά).


Αν είναι έτσι Γιώργο, τότε για ποιο σκοπό είχαν κάνει αυτά τα ανοίγματα στα πλευρά του πλοίου; Πάντως η φωτογραφία "μυρίζει" οτι έχει ληφθεί κατά την αποπεράτωση του πλοίου...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μπορεί να ήταν απλά και μόνο διακοσμητικά, για "αισθητικούς" λόγους. Ούτως ή άλλως ακόμα και πλαινός διάδρομος να υπήρχε ο οποίος να ήταν σε χρήση, δεν εξυπηρετούσαν σε τίποτα αυτά τα ανοίγματα, δεν είναι δηλαδή καθοριστικά για την ύπαρξη ή μη διαδρόμου.

Αλήθεια όμως, εσένα ποιά είναι η γνώμη σου Άρη ??? Είναι δυνατόν να χώραγε άνθρωπος να περάσει κάτω από τις βάρκες .....όρθιος ??? Φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι όχι μόνο είναι πολύ χαμηλά πάνω από τους διαδρόμους αλλά και τους υπερκαλύπτουν σε πλάτος.

----------


## Ellinis

Ούτε γάτα δεν πέρναγε από κάτω από τη βάρκα... Η εντύπωση που είχα εξαιτίας των πλευρικών ανοιγμάτων ήταν οτι ο διάδρομος ήταν στο πλάι του γκαράζ και κάτω από την "οροφή" όπου πατούσαν και οι λέμβοι. Μια ιδέα είναι οτι εδώ βλέπουμε τον εσωτερικό μπουλμέ από αυτόν τον κλειστό διάδρομο, τον οποίο τα πλαϊνά ανοίγματα θα μπορούσαν να φωτίζουν... Αν σκεφτούμε οτι η κάθε λέμβος φαίνεται να καλύπτει πλήρως το πλάτος του "διαδρόμου" τότε φαίνεται οτι υπάρχει αρκετός χώρος ανάμεσα στον μπουλμέ που βλέπουμε και το κέλυφος του σκάφους. Χώρος που θα μπορούσε να είναι ο διάδρομος που φαντάζομαι...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Νομίζω φίλε ότι δύσκολα θα μπορέσουμε να βγάλουμε κάποια άκρη. Κι αυτό γιατί το πλοίο δούλεψε στην χώρα μας μόνο για τρία χρόνια πριν μισό+ αιώνα, οι φωτογραφίες του είναι ελάχιστες και πολύ δύσκολα μπορεί να βρεθούν και μαρτυρίες από εκείνη την εποχή. Ωστόσο, επειδή η καλοπροαίρετη κουβεντούλα ουδέποτε και ουδένα έβλαψε, ας την συνεχίσουμε.

Τίποτα δεν μπορούμε φυσικά να αποκλείσουμε, τα δείγματα που έχουμε δεν είναι "πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας", ωστόσο το βρίσκω πολύ μα πολύ δύσκολο τώρα που είδαμε την φωτό από το εσωτερικό του γκαράζ να δεχθώ ότι πίσω από τον πλαινό μπουλμέ που βλέπουμε δεξιά υπήρχε διάδρομος επιβίβασης (πριν αποκτήσω - δω αυτήν την φωτό και εγώ αυτό πίστευα όπως είχα γράψει στο ποστ μου). Κατ’ αρχάς θα ήταν ...απελπιστικά στενός διάδρομος, και μάλιστα χωρίς να υπάρχει κανένας απολύτως λόγος, αφού η εσοχή που βλέπουμε στο γκαράζ ήταν εντελώς άχρηστη στην χωρητικότητα του (αν η εσοχή ήταν μέχρι το δάπεδο του γκαράζ θα το καταλάβαινα). Γιατί λοιπόν δεν είχαν εκμεταλλευτεί και αυτόν τον χώρο ώστε ο έστω  υποτιθέμενος κλειστός διάδρομος να ήταν άνετος και «αξιοπρεπής» ??? Δες την μεγέθυνση παρακάτω, μιλάμε για φαρδιά εσοχή, όχι για 20 - 30 πόντους, και μάλιστα με πάρα πολλές κάθετες μεταλλικές ενισχύσεις, οι οποίες δεν θα χρειαζόντουσαν αν ήταν ένας απλός - διαχωριστικός μπουλμές.

002.jpg 

Μία άλλη σκέψη είναι ότι, αφού μιλάμε για μετασκευή του 1962, όταν δηλαδή θεωρείτο ως πρωτοπορία ο κανονικός (συνηθισμένος) πλαινός διάδρομος επιβίβασης, το βρίσκω εντελώς extreme ναυπηγικά, να είχε σχεδιαστεί πλαινός κλειστός χαμηλωμένος διάδρομος, η σκέψη και η κατασκεύη του οποίου θα οφειλόταν αποκλειστικά και μόνο στο να μπορούν να βρίσκονται οι λέμβοι εκεί όπου θα έπρεπε λογικά να υπάρχει ο κανονικός διάδρομος.

Όπως όμως είπα και στην αρχή, δύσκολα θα μπορέσουμε να σιγουρευτούμε. Τα ...μυστήρια του πλοίου συνεχίστηκαν και εκτός Ελλάδας μετά το 1965, στην Ιταλία. Κοίτα για παράδειγμα _αυτήν την φωτό_ που είχε παρατεθεί παλαιότερα στο παρόν θέμα, και παρατήρησε ότι κάποια στιγμή στην Ιταλία του προστέθηκε εξωτερικός διάδρομος επιβίβασης (γιατί άραγε αν ήδη υπήρχε ???) ή έστω αυτός που υπήρχε βγήκε πιό έξω για λόγους ίσως μεγαλώματος του γκαράζ. Οι βάρκες όμως είχαν παραμείνει στην ίδια θέση τους, σε πλήρη αντίθεση με _αυτήν την φωτό_ και πάλι από την Ιταλία που οι βάρκες είχαν ανέβει στο επάνω ντεκ..... χωρίς να έχουν προστεθεί οι εξωτερικοί πλαινοί διάδρομοι !!! Τι άραγε να έγινε, όταν πήγε στην Ιταλία τις ανέβασαν, κατόπιν δεν τους άρεσε, επέκτειναν προς τα έξω ή δημιούργησαν εξ αρχής πλαινούς διαδρόμους και τις ξανακατέβασαν ??? 

Εδώ σε θέλω μάστορα !!!

----------


## aegina

Δεν καταφερα να μαθω κατι μιας και κανενας απο τους δικους μου δεν θυμαται το πλοιο αλλα να υποθεσω οτι πρεπει να ειχε εσωτερικες σκαλες απο κυριως ντεκ αν παρατηρησετε θα δειτε πλαινα φυνιστρινια στη συνεχεια του ντεκ των αυτοκινητων .Υποθετω παλι...

----------

